# Boomer Skull



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I got the boomer skull today Yay!
Thats a normal life size chs2 next to it


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! What'r you gonna use it for?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He is going to make a Halloween minature golf course. And he is going to use those skulls so that you can putt into them. Cool, I like the idea.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> He is going to make a Halloween minature golf course. And he is going to use those skulls so that you can putt into them. Cool, I like the idea.


Where will he mount the windmill blades?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Where will he mount the windmill blades?


They will be more like 4 arms instead of blades. But they will be mounted in the forehead of the skull. Lets see your son hit that shot from 8 feet. But if he does, he goes a free round of Krough minature golf.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You guys crack me up. My props develop their own lives based on your musings.

The skull is going to be used as the form for a mache skull I plan on building for the Cemetary Golem.

http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=1882

The picture doesnt do the skull justice. Its really huge and heavy. I cut the jaw off this morning. Preparing to begin mache layers tonight.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

How was the jaw attached?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet, that is a huge skull! I can't wait to see how the Golem comes out.


----------

